# What is your knife for SHTF?



## desert_bushcraft

If I had to take one knife to last me the apocalypse in an urban and wilderness interface no matter the disaster I would take my Gerber Strongarm. I have had the knife for a couple years now and not even my ESEE 6 has out preformed it. It is very comfortable, it is unbelievably durable (as demonstrated in the YouTube gauntlet series), and its preforms well in both situations. If I had to choose a folder it would be the Gerber 06 F.A.S.T. It is fierce in its work and very versatile. Gerber has gotten a bad rap over the years, but I can assure you that they are both strong as an ox. What fixed blade or folder would you carry?


----------



## Hemi45

KABAR & Spyderco


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fällkniven S1 Pro.


----------



## SOCOM42

I carry a Gerber folder every day forget the model but the same one Rick has on walking dead, SHTF my Randal #1 fighter or K-Bar.


----------



## Chipper

Anything Kershaw.


----------



## Coastie dad

I've got an esee 5 and a Becker bk2. Both are monster knives that can perform a multitude of tasks, but they perform best when accompanied by a smaller knife. But I am fondest of the 5.


----------



## Robie

Fixed....Gerber Strong Arm. I've got the sheath tricked out a bit....great knife.

Folding....Benchmade Osborne 940 Reverse Tanto

The BOB has a WWII KABAR and I've fixed a Morakniv Bushcraft Carbon with a strap to make it a chest cross-draw. I prefer that over a neck knife.


----------



## Camel923

Glock. It even has a bottle opener for my Heineken.


----------



## Coastie dad

The glock field knife is functional. Still have some in various places. For the price, they are hard to beat.


----------



## Kauboy

I'm a guy who's all about gimmicks.
So, the best one I've found so far is the Bear Grylls Gerber fixed blade:








The only thing I've found that I would have an issue with is not being a full-tang blade.

My other is a Morakniv. Standard, bright orange. Simple, sharp, cheap. I'm thinking of getting like 10 more, lol.


----------



## hardcore

just one?

maybe then this cut down machete, carrys well, sharp and could be used for both work and self defense.

down side...got to keep it oiled


----------



## Sasquatch

My Kershaw Kuro is my EDC so it'd be with me when SHTF. Have a Kershaw Camp 10 strapped to my BOB so it'll be going as well. If I had the time I'd also grab my ESEE 4. I like that knife.


----------



## The Tourist

My EDC carry has been a Ruger/CRKT 2-Stage Compact and a Protech automatic.

But if things get tough, I go with the Bradford Guardian 4 in 3V.


----------



## Gunn

My






brother-in-law's father tinked around making knives. He made me a modified bowie knife from the springs of a 59 ford that I really love.


----------



## Smitty901

Buck 119 old reliable SS handle that will not fail . Tough blade not to big not to small .


----------



## sideKahr

No Cold Steel knives? I read that the SRK is a good camp and butchering blade.









I'm asking because I'm looking to buy a knife, haven't decided yet.


----------



## Winston Smith

My M7 Bayonet. There are better knives, but the M7 is tough, and gives me about a yard extra reach. And it looks hella wicked on the end of my 590A1.


----------



## Slippy

desert_bushcraft said:


> If I had to take one knife to last me the apocalypse in an urban and wilderness interface no matter the disaster I would take my Gerber Strongarm. I have had the knife for a couple years now and not even my ESEE 6 has out preformed it. It is very comfortable, it is unbelievably durable (as demonstrated in the YouTube gauntlet series), and its preforms well in both situations. If I had to choose a folder it would be the Gerber 06 F.A.S.T. It is fierce in its work and very versatile. Gerber has gotten a bad rap over the years, but I can assure you that they are both strong as an ox. What fixed blade or folder would you carry?


(Slippy Sighs a Big Ole Slippy Sigh)

If I have a chance to choose what I take into the Apocolypse you can bet your ass I'm taking as many knives and guns and other stuff as I can!

(Which is why I've been accumulating as much stuff as I can over the past many decades! :vs_smirk


----------



## SOCOM42

sideKahr said:


> No Cold Steel knives? I read that the SRK is a good camp and butchering blade.
> 
> View attachment 61345
> 
> 
> I'm asking because I'm looking to buy a knife, haven't decided yet.


Look in the photo, how many Cold Steel do you see? NONE are made in china.









Those are not all, several are in GHB's in the Jeeps, and they are SRK's.

That SRK in the pic below the K-bars is about 25 years old.

The Gerber folder is my EDC.

I can't speak for the new Cold Steel blades, but the ones I own are all great blades.

The test I put them through is to smack them flat side, hard against a fulcrum, none ever broke or bent.

They hold an edge well for my purposes.


----------



## Redneck

Kauboy said:


> I'm a guy who's all about gimmicks.
> So, the best one I've found so far is the Bear Grylls Gerber fixed blade:


I'm with you and also have that knife.. For SHTF, I want some gimmicks, like the integrated fire starter.

I do love my Gerbers... especially their auto knives. I have a couple but my favorite, for now is this smaller one. I've found when out & about working in the warehouse or on the farm, I really appreciate the convenience of an auto knife for one handed deployment.


----------



## dwight55

Kershaw folder, . . . Buck folder, . . . and a Kbar, . . . as well as my trusty 50 year old Case XX two blade folder and it's companion "marlin spike".

Doubt I'd leave home without them boys.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Kauboy

******* said:


> I'm with you and also have that knife.. For SHTF, I want some gimmicks, like the integrated fire starter.
> 
> I do love my Gerbers... especially their auto knives. I have a couple but my favorite, for now is this smaller one. I've found when out & about working in the warehouse or on the farm, I really appreciate the convenience of an auto knife for one handed deployment.


I have coveted that Applegate knife for a very long time.
Never pulled the trigger on it, and still kick myself.


----------



## MuzzleBlastMD

For SHTF and survival, I will always choose a fixed blade with a full tang. I am a knife collector and have abused many knives. 

I have a Tops desert survival knife and carry a field sharpener by Lifesharp. That’s in my Bug out bag with a 12” Machete.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Smitty901

Got to thinking about it some more . That Buck 119 I use has been with me over 42 years. Had it before I was married and than is at 42 years now. Say what you want that handle is a though as they come and the SS blade is still like new. I have not always been genital with it.


----------



## Butler Ford

I've narrowed it down to two, an ESEE6 and a Fällkniven A1. I have an A1 PRO and it is a tremendous disappointment, though with a bit of time on a belt sander to raise the grind height and it would be in the competition as well. In an EOTWAWKI event, I'd add in a Case Mini Trapper.

BF


----------



## phrogman

I have an ESEE 5 in my EDC and a Benchmade Barrage in my pocket.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## trail999blazer

Kauboy said:


> I'm a guy who's all about gimmicks.
> So, the best one I've found so far is the Bear Grylls Gerber fixed blade:
> View attachment 61273
> 
> 
> The only thing I've found that I would have an issue with is not being a full-tang blade.
> 
> My other is a Morakniv. Standard, bright orange. Simple, sharp, cheap. I'm thinking of getting like 10 more, lol.


X2

I have that same knife in the pro version that I usd for my hunting and camping blade. It's full tang and I love the thing.

I'm also going to give a thumbs up to the Glock knife. That's what's sitting on my bug out vest right now.


----------



## The Tourist

Over at KimberTalk, a lot of the members are taking up sharpening and polishing.

I mentioned my 33 dollar Ruger Compact. Well, with fine grained Japanese waterstones, paste and glass, and the new diamond slurry, you can push the edge of a knife to 3.2 million grit, far keener than a sushi knife.

You can buy the best knife in the world, like a Medford product. But if you let it go dull, it's just a can opener.


----------

